

New Year Unresolutions - BerislavLopac
http://www.meetup.com/2013/t/un1_btn/

======
ColinWright
So, I should make a resolution to join Meetup, and thereby get fit, enjoy a
hobby, advance your career, and have fun?

------
BerislavLopac
I know it's advertising, but I love it. :-)

